# when insults were actually poetic!



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

These are very amusing quotes (insults) from famous people:
When Insults Had Class

Luc H.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Ha! Very nice. I miss Black Adder...


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Great way to start my day!!! Thanks,
Nan


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

I heard a great one last night on Law and Order from Gorin's character to his loser brother:

"If you were on a bridge and were going to jump,I'd be waiting for the splash"


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

And there's the classic line attributed to Desraeli(sp?), who defined the the difference between a disaster and a catastrophe thus:

If Mr. Gladstone were to fall into the river Thames, that would be a disaster.
If someone were to fetch him out, that would be a catasrophe.


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

too funny everyone.

Or the comedian Henny Youngman...

"For our anniversary my wife said she wanted to go somewhere she's never been, I said try the kitchen."


----------



## girdhar (Dec 3, 2007)

It's great to hear from all time great personals .
very funny with moral ,thank you for the post.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Winston Churchill also said,
"I may be drunk, Miss, but in the morning I will be sober and you will still be ugly"


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't know if these are actually accurate but...

WC Fields:
How can you drink water! Fish <function> in it!

May West,
She point to her left thigh saying <If this is Christmas> then points to her right thigh saying <and this is Easter>... <why don't you visit me between the holidays>..

Luc H


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Speaking of Mae West, wasn't it she who said "I was pure as the new fallen snow....but I drifted."

Which in turn prompted Tulaluh Bankhead to describe herself as being "pure as the driven slush!"

And when it comes to boy/girl relationships, GBShaw was sitting next to a lady at a dinner party. He asked her, "would you sleep with me for a million pounds?" 

"For a million pounds," she replied, "of course."

He then asked, "Well, would you sleep with me for ten pounds."

"Ten pounds!" she exclaimed. "What do you think I am?"

His response: "Madam, we've already established what you are. We're just dickering over price."


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Not one mention of one of the greatest insult writers of all time....Shakespeare:

"I do desire we may be better strangers"
_As you like it_

"More of your conversation would infect my brain"
_Coriolanus_

"There is no more faith in thee than in a stewed prune"
_Henry IV_

The list goes on and on!!!


----------



## lagrandebouffe (Jan 5, 2008)

haha thanks so much for those, soo funny. :lol:


----------



## girdhar (Dec 3, 2007)

here is quote 

laziness is the worst enemy of man.
-anonymous


To love your enemy is the only way to win him.
-anonymous.
hows that.


----------

